# slot de memorias ram quemados



## demogenio (Dic 3, 2012)

saludoss resulta que estoy reparando una board asrock que no da video, sace la memoria la limpie con borrador y la probe en el otro slot y no da video la probe en otro pc y no dio video, asi que le probe una memoria que sabia estaba buena y funciono bien la apague para conectar el disco disco duro, y la unidad de cd y al encenderla no dio mas video, asi que la apague y desconecte lo que habia conectado y no dio mas video asi que le conecte el parlante interno y me da 3 pitidos esos tres pitidos segun es problema de la memoria pero la memoria la conecto en otro pc y funciona bien hay alguna memoria para conectarla en el puerto pci?


----------



## Blauered (Dic 3, 2012)

No hay algo así en el mercado, la memoria RAM es exclusiva para la ranura que está hecha, lo que hay que hacer es probar con otros modulos de memoria y reiniciar la BIOS a como estaba de fábrica.


----------



## Finskey (Dic 3, 2012)

Otra cosa que podrias hacer es limpiar el slot de la memoria con alcohol isoprofilico , quizas el slot este sucio y no pueda leer la memoria! suerte!


----------



## demogenio (Dic 3, 2012)

se me olvidaba ya resetie la bios y lo de limpiar con alcohol isopropilico se puede con alcohol normal?


----------



## Finskey (Dic 3, 2012)

No creo .. ademas no tendrias los mismos resultados!


----------



## mesicano (Dic 3, 2012)

HOLA, 

conoces el termino aterrizar una fuente de pc?

algo asi tendrias que hacer en los slot`s, con algun metal delgado y largo, trata de unir los pines del slot 

( solo unir, no raspar ni presionar) yo lo hice en algunos equipos con ese tipo de problema y me funciono.

tambien te recomiendo hagas lo siguiente , uno de los tornillos que unen la motherboard al ganinete,  

colocale un cable y este directo al gabinete. XD.

saludos.


----------



## djwash (Dic 3, 2012)

Podes usar alcohol comun, aire comprimido (el comercial no el de compresor), y tambien podes lavarla con agua y desengrasante o detergente...

Te recomiento que intentes mirar con una lupa y una luz potente los pines del slot de memoria, para ver en que estado estan.

Tambien podes probar insertando y sacando una y otra vez la RAM, y asegurarte que se inserta hasta el fondo a lo largo de todo el slot, suele pasar que en el medio no llega a tocar el fondo del slot, en placas madre gama baja se doblan y sucede esto...


----------



## demogenio (Dic 5, 2012)

les informo que, he limpiado los slot de memoria con limpiador de contactos y un cepillo de dientes, he probado con varias memoria,he probado con otra fuente de poder,he desconectado todos los cables execto el de energía claro esta, he revisado con una lupa los pines y todo se ve normal pero siguen los tres pitidos con o sin memoria MESICANO cuales son los pines que debo unir en el slot? ya coloque el tornillo con un cable al gabinete pero sigue igual...


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Dic 5, 2012)

demogenio saludos, cual es el modelo de motherboard


----------



## demogenio (Dic 5, 2012)

board asrock K7S41GX


----------



## djwash (Dic 5, 2012)

Al menos aca no nos gastamos mucho en reparar esas placas madre, yo la lavaria con agua y detergente, especialmente el Socket, probaria con otro micro, actualizaria la BIOS y si se resiste haría que salga a gran velocidad por la ventana, ya que aqui ese modelo se consigue usado por unos pocos pesos...


----------



## mesicano (Dic 5, 2012)

demogenio dijo:


> les informo que, he limpiado los slot de memoria con limpiador de contactos y un cepillo de dientes, he probado con varias memoria,he probado con otra fuente de poder,he desconectado todos los cables execto el de energía claro esta, he revisado con una lupa los pines y todo se ve normal pero siguen los tres pitidos con o sin memoria MESICANO cuales son los pines que debo unir en el slot? ya coloque el tornillo con un cable al gabinete pero sigue igual...



unir todos los pines del slot. no algunos.

es como cuando se aterriza la fuente de una PC. se aterriza uniendo los 3 pines de ( fase, neutro, tierra fisica) eso mismo pero en el slot. 

yo le recomende poner un cable del chasis del gabinete a un tornillo ( de los que unen la tarjeta madre al chasis) .


----------

